# Selling Dik and new RCI account



## SciTchr (Nov 15, 2013)

I need some advice. I am interested in selling one of my DIK weeks to an individual. I have received the transfer papers from DIK, but they said the new owner needs to open an RCI account. Anyone know what this costs or has anyone done this?
Thanks.


----------



## Carolinian (Nov 15, 2013)

It used to be you could open a cheap and long term RCI account through their SA office, and then transfer it to the US.  I seem to recall that this is either now more restricted or maybe not possible at all.

An alternative might be setting up a free DAE account, as Dik can be deposited at DAE.


----------



## SciTchr (Nov 16, 2013)

*RCI*

It used to be you could open a cheap and long term RCI account through their SA office, and then transfer it to the US.

Yes, that is how we were set up. Very inexpensive. I guess I need to do some research. Thank you.


----------

